# HGH and Training



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

hi, ive just turned 17, i am using HGH and have been for a few months now, many of you will not agree with this already but i am trying to use it to try and grow in height, i am only 5ft 9" which i know isn't short but i would like to be over 6ft, considering i have not grown in height since i was 14 i am getting desperate. i have been going to the gym for about a year and have never really trained legs because i have naturally big legs plus have been kickboxing 5 years. my theighs are 26 inches and calfs are 18 inches. i have heard that having big legs can stunt your growth but recently i have seen that training your legs can release HGH into your body, i just wanted to find out if this is true? id love to grow and although i have big legs i am also very flexible (which again people may think is weird but can do the splits ect.) lol anyway im just wondering, is there any way that anyone knows that would increases my chances in growing taller.

Thanks


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

it will not release enough training legs to have an effect IMO


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

How the hell are you going to afford all of it? You will need to be using it for a fair while and you don't want to be using sh!t/bunk GH so your wallet will take a bit of a beating.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

lol, my parents pay for it which is fair enough, they want me to grow taller too and yeah im not 100% sure if its good GH but who knows


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

alexmattdobs said:


> lol, my parents pay for it which is fair enough, they want me to grow taller too and yeah im not 100% sure if its good GH but who knows


Well you need to be fkin sure or else you might wasting your money on bunk baloney and you'll spend thousands for 0 inches.

Imo you shouldn't be using it, espeically when your body is moving GH levels itself.

Have you checked to see if your growth plates have fused?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alexmattdobs said:


> lol, my parents pay for it which is fair enough, they want me to grow taller too and yeah im not 100% sure if its good GH but who knows


WTF

Your parents are buying your growth hormone you lucky b$stard haha

why do they want you to be taller??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> Well you need to be fkin sure or else you're wasting your money on bunk baloney.
> 
> Imo you shouldn't be using it, espeically when your body is moving GH levels itself.


Agree with this. you could be very dissapointed when all said and done


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Your 5'9" deal with it IMO. It's not a bad height.

Accept it and live a happy life.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I tell you what give me all your GH so I can get those 3 dimensional heavily striated deltoids that impress all the girls down the gym?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I very much doubt you are ever going to grow taller on HGH...


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

How about a few of us have a blast at stretching you? Bit of a back workout.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah ive been to a proper doctor for it and everything, growth plates aren't fused but they charge £1200 for a months worth, if someone could private message me a decent brand then i would appriciate it,

and i dont really know, 5ft 9" is a bit short and its the rest of your life that your stuck at so both my parents and me feel that if we can do something then we should atleast try..

im happy with my life and if i stay at 5ft 9" then so be it but atleast i tried


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

i wouldnt mind being stretched LOL im open to new ideas


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alexmattdobs said:


> Yeah ive been to a proper doctor for it and everything, growth plates aren't fused but they charge £1200 for a months worth, if someone could private message me a decent brand then i would appriciate it,
> 
> and i dont really know, 5ft 9" is a bit short and its the rest of your life that your stuck at so both my parents and me feel that if we can do something then we should atleast try..
> 
> im happy with my life and if i stay at 5ft 9" then so be it but atleast i tried


Im going to tell my mum Im not happy with my skinny frame and hope shell buy me some test for xmas

lol @ purchasing a grand+ worth of hgh from a doc


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

alexmattdobs said:


> Yeah ive been to a proper doctor for it and everything, growth plates aren't fused but they charge £1200 for a months worth, if someone could private message me a decent brand then i would appriciate it,
> 
> and i dont really know, 5ft 9" is a bit short and its the rest of your life that your stuck at so both my parents and me feel that if we can do something then we should atleast try..
> 
> im happy with my life and if i stay at 5ft 9" then so be it but atleast i tried


But what you have to understand mate is that there is no guarantee you will grow any taller, the likelihood is you'll need some big doses and that's going to cost a load wherever you look, the decent GH's will sh!t all over your mums bank balance and to be honest I would much rather be saving that money for other things and rainy days, especially in this day and age where you can get fvcked in the 4rse at any point.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

haaha im not skinny, i weight 75kg and 45% of it is muscle, this probably doesnt sound alot compared to you guys but i thinks its good for me 

and i know, doctors are all for profit, stupid private pr**k. Rick what HGH is best or purest, or am i not allowed to ask that?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alexmattdobs said:


> haaha im not skinny, i weight 75kg and 45% of it is muscle, this probably doesnt sound alot compared to you guys but i thinks its good for me
> 
> and i know, doctors are all for profit, stupid private pr**k. Rick what HGH is best or purest, or am i not allowed to ask that?


Nobody said you were skinny did they mate??

I would not have a clue mate have never used GH and probably never will


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

fair enough rick

and wevans, i have heard alot and yeah i know theres not garentee which sucks, but its worth a try?

money isnt the biggets issue in all honesty so whatever is best would always help


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

alexmattdobs said:


> Yeah ive been to a proper doctor for it and everything, growth plates aren't fused but they charge £1200 for a months worth, if someone could private message me a decent brand then i would appriciate it,
> 
> and i dont really know, 5ft 9" is a bit short and its the rest of your life that your stuck at so both my parents and me feel that if we can do something then we should atleast try..
> 
> im happy with my life and if i stay at 5ft 9" then so be it but atleast i tried


You do realise it's not just 10 i/u per day for clinicle GH treatment i take it? £1200 is cheap enough and real!


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

i only take 4 iu a day anyway, and £1200 is just a bit too much.. could you help me with a decent brand? i am just about to run out of my supply


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

alexmattdobs said:


> i only take 4 iu a day anyway, and £1200 is just a bit too much.. could you help me with a decent brand? i am just about to run out of my supply


4iu isn't going to do squat, you need to be using more than that and that means more money down the drain.

I can't discourage you enough from continuing with this.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

i can see where your coming from, my grand dad was 6ft 2" and my uncle is 6ft 3" and it sucks that im so short


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

alexmattdobs said:


> i weight 75kg and 45% of it is muscle, this probably doesnt sound alot compared to you guys but i thinks its good for me


45%?


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

thats what my scales tell me yeah


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

alexmattdobs said:


> thats what my scales tell me yeah


 at 75kg and 5'9 you will have have a lot more lean body mass than 45%, that would suggest like 45kg of your bodyweight is fat.


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

not exactly? 45% is muscle, 10% is fat and im guessing the rest is bone, tissue, organs, water ect


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mate I'm 6'4 and guys who want to be taller have mental issues....sorry. It's really not a big deal. 5'9 is fine mate, you are probably perfect for lifting heavy in the gym and looking swole as fcuk really quick.

Height is only an issue if you make it one.

When I was really young I wanted to be over 6ft and now I am here it's really not that special. I'd prefer being shorter truth be told.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

alexmattdobs said:


> i can see where your coming from, my grand dad was 6ft 2" and my uncle is 6ft 3" and it sucks that im so short


Grandad on which side? They say height genes come from mothers father a lot of the time...


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah ive seen that, its my mothers side who is tall,

and thanks readyandwaiting, its nice to know that i guess it isnt that bad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just when you think you have heard it all !


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

alexmattdobs said:


> not exactly? 45% is muscle, 10% is fat and im guessing the rest is bone, tissue, organs, water ect


 I've only ever heard people quoting LBM and bodyfat % not muscle mass. Does the scale measure this using conductivity?


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah it uses conductivity, it tells me my fat percentage, muscle percentage, water ratio, bmi and how many calories i would burn if i were to not do anything all day lol, which i guess helps


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So let me clarify this..

Your 17

Your parents are paying for GH

Your using 4 iu's a day

You have height "issues"

Firstly... your too young to be using

Secondly.... your parents are idiots

Thirdly.....4 iu's aint worth sh*t at your age

Lastly..... get the fu*k over it !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> So let me clarify this..
> 
> Your 17
> 
> ...


Milkman you forgot the scales thing?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Milkman you forgot the scales thing?


I couldnt be are*ed even going there mate..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I couldnt be are*ed even going there mate..


But you're so elaquent(feckin spell that)i am sure it would sound better from you than me saying"you spoiled **** "or something silly,i don't have your subtle cnutyness! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alexmattdobs said:


> yeah it uses conductivity, it tells me my fat percentage, muscle percentage, water ratio, bmi and how many calories i would burn if i were to not do anything all day lol, which i guess helps


Oh and this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ is bullsh*t BTW


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Sad that you think your tough, only reason i joined this site was for information and help, but sadly there are pricks in the world like you who go on the internet on their saturday night picking fights with 17 year olds


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alexmattdobs said:


> Sad that you think your tough, only reason i joined this site was for information and help, but sadly there are pricks in the world like you who go on the internet on their saturday night picking fights with 17 year olds


Who thinks there tough and who's picking a fight with a child ?

You asked peoples opinions l gave my honest opinion.

PLENTY of people on here will tell you l am neither rude nor nasty but when l read pure stupidity what do you expect me to do ?

Growth at your age in such small amounts does NOTHING ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think i am anything other than honest!


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

You think your tough and picking fights with children

and i never asked for your opinion did i?

i thought you were rude, and thank you for your input but it will not be taken into account for


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alexmattdobs said:


> You think your tough and picking fights with children
> 
> and i never asked for your opinion did i?
> 
> i thought you were rude, and thank you for your input but it will not be taken into account for


So who's opinion do you want then ?

This is a public forum and you need to grow up a bit..

And as for the 17 yr old crap you seem to want to throw, check out Jimmysteve on here, he's 17, sent him some vests and other stuff to help the kid out so before you judge people little boy get to know them..


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I don't think i am anything other than honest!


LIAR!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

alexmattdobs said:


> You think your tough and picking fights with children
> 
> and i never asked for your opinion did i?
> 
> i thought you were rude, and thank you for your input but it will not be taken into account for


Please and thank you,all over the place!

Better?

Respect your elders,you are very red now!


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Id say first impressions counted, i dont take the **** out of people and i am open to new ideas and different views but if your gonna just post and be an absolute pr**k about me then how could i even get to know you?

Infact why would i even want to know you.

Im sure Jimmysteve was very happy with his vests


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I appreciate your frustration mate but seriously your height is fine.

You're not too short and not too small..

You think being taller is gonna give you more pussy or respect lol...?

I'm 6'4 and a still a virgin


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:



Readyandwaiting said:


> LIAR!


You want negs too then? feckin Welsh sheep shogger! :bounce:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :lol:
> 
> You want negs too then? feckin Welsh sheep shogger! :bounce:


YOU GINGER SON OF A BIITCH!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alexmattdobs said:


> Id say first impressions counted, i dont take the **** out of people and i am open to new ideas and different views but if your gonna just post and be an absolute pr**k about me then how could i even get to know you?
> 
> Infact why would i even want to know you.
> 
> Im sure Jimmysteve was very happy with his vests


Please explain how you feel l was a pr**k about you ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> YOU GINGER SON OF A BIITCH!


Ginger?wtf? dosey ****!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

So is it just milky you don't like anymore or me too son?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ginger?wtf? dosey ****!


But I thought u were.... it doesn't matter just keep being horrible to me :crying:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> But I thought u were.... it doesn't matter just keep being horrible to me :crying:


No and ok!


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> So let me clarify this..
> 
> Your 17
> 
> ...


this is how i think you were a pr**k to me, what did both me and you gain from you saying this? apart from causing an argument, especially the last comment, it wasn't nescesary, would you agree?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No and ok!


You did get the reps i take it ya foreimg:gn cnut!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I called troll in the first 8 words

Then even more so when I read about not training legs

If you this is legit, train legs and forget taking HGH


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You did get the reps i take it ya foreimg:gn cnut!


you quoted the wrong piece of text


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

alexmattdobs said:


> this is how i think you were a pr**k to me, what did both me and you gain from you saying this? apart from causing an argument, especially the last comment, it wasn't nescesary, would you agree?


If you were under a doc why is dose so low @4iu per day?what is the brand on the box? :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alexmattdobs said:


> this is how i think you were a pr**k to me, what did both me and you gain from you saying this? apart from causing an argument, especially the last comment, it wasn't nescesary, would you agree?


No not at all...

IMO you gained the fact you are wasting your time and money and secondly you are griping about not being over 6 ft tall !!

Your hardly Bridget the midget are you and this is a BB forum, in all the years l have been on here l have never heard anyone wanting to be taller with GH...

What did l benefit from it ?

What does anyone benefit from giving ther opinion on anything so not really a valid question TBH..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> you quoted the wrong piece of text


?


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

i wasnt using the GH from the doctor, in your opinion i am wasting time and money, and tell me something i didnt know about 'gripping' about not being taller than 6ft, surelly thats why i posted here?

and what did you benefit? nothing as you said, then why add the unnescesary comment at the end?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alexmattdobs said:


> i wasnt using the GH from the doctor, in your opinion i am wasting time and money, and tell me something i didnt know about 'gripping' about not being taller than 6ft, surelly thats why i posted here?
> 
> and what did you benefit? nothing as you said, then why add the unnescesary comment at the end?


Because letting something you cant control get into your head will fu*k with you for a very long time, your a KID you should be worried about girls, drinking, partying NOT growing 2 inches taller FFS...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

alexmattdobs said:


> i wasnt using the GH from the doctor, in your opinion i am wasting time and money, and tell me something i didnt know about 'gripping' about not being taller than 6ft, surelly thats why i posted here?
> 
> and what did you benefit? nothing as you said, then why add the unnescesary comment at the end?


That's my point how much was he going to dose you? 4iu is not enough so what?


----------



## alexmattdobs (Sep 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Because letting something you cant control get into your head will fu*k with you for a very long time, your a KID you should be worried about girls, drinking, partying NOT growing 2 inches taller FFS...


I think that could be part of the problem, i have nothing else to worry about, ive had a girlfriend for almsot 2 years, go to enough party's and couldnt be bothered to drink because i dont need to, i guess if ive got nothing to worry about already then i can afford to worry about other things and it could benifit me to grow another 2 inches so why not try whilst i still can atleast anyway


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alexmattdobs said:


> I think that could be part of the problem, i have nothing else to worry about, ive had a girlfriend for almsot 2 years, go to enough party's and couldnt be bothered to drink because i dont need to, i guess if ive got nothing to worry about already then i can afford to worry about other things and it could benifit me to grow another 2 inches so why not try whilst i still can atleast anyway


Perhaps l am stupid but l have NEVER heard of anyone actually manipulating there own height.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That's my point how much was he going to dose you? 4iu is not enough so what?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^you don't know do you?Is this all theoreticle shat here? :confused1:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

alexmattdobs said:


> lol, my parents pay for it which is fair enough, they want me to grow taller too and yeah im not 100% sure if its good GH but who knows


this is probably the most stupid thread i have read in ages ur parents are buying u hgh cos they want u too grow taller !! and u been taking it for a few months already... imo u need to wake up and smell the roses mate !! u aint getting any taller !! ur parents need a stern talking too !! and im gonna have to agree with milky on this one all the way u need to grow up mate excuse the pun!!!! and if u got problems with people giving thier advice go to another site milky is a well respected guy round here and i think u should apologise really!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> this is probably the most stupid thread i have read in ages ur parents are buying u hgh cos they want u too grow taller !! and u been taking it for a few months already... imo u need to wake up and smell the roses mate !! u aint getting any taller !! ur parents need a stern talking too !! and im gonna have to agree with milky on this one all the way u need to grow up mate excuse the pun!!!! and if u got problems with people giving thier advice go to another site milky is a well respected guy round here and i think u should apologise really!!!


Cheers man...


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cheers man...


too many young bucks with no respect !! u gotta earn ur seat at the table !!! no worries dude


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

alexmattdobs said:


> Yeah ive been to a proper doctor for it and everything, growth plates aren't fused but they charge £1200 for a months worth, if someone could private message me a decent brand then i would appriciate it,
> 
> and i dont really know, 5ft 9" is a bit short and its the rest of your life that your stuck at so both my parents and me feel that if we can do something then we should atleast try..
> 
> im happy with my life and if i stay at 5ft 9" then so be it but atleast i tried


I think this post was for you needin to find it(not allowed to ask where-by the way)you have no idea do you?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

is this actually serious? :confused1:


----------



## matt.eliet (Mar 3, 2012)

mate hgh for months won't do anything do a hgh blast to mimic a growth spurt @dutchscott pioneered it and was really effective !!!! .dont spend thousand on potentially bunk hgh/hcg/adh we don't really know

mate hgh isn't a miracle your not gonna go from 5ft 9 to 6ft in a few months just accept it ! u carry on growing till 25 why stop your chances by using hgh when it could close your epithelial growth plates and u defo won't grow after that !!

i know i sound like cnut but use ghrp-2 or hexarlin which increases natty gh rather than using synthetics which could shut u down!!!!! not worth it imo


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I do not think this is a serious thread, and more of a wind up than anything. However, if you are serious and have a genuine prescription, get your parents to go to Chemist Direct. Then put all the cushions on the floor around them before they type in Humatrope. Not sure if they take sugar in their tea, but throw in an extra spoonfull just to help get their body back into kilter before the second round when you come at them with the puppy dog eyes and drooping bottom lip.

On a side note, my boy is also 17 and plays rugby for his club and also regional level. The boys who are dominating the regional scene and hitting international level are mostly at it. We had a frank discussion about it, and both agreed that we were not going to go down this route at his present age.

Why? Because I think it would be irresponsible of me to push him down this road at his age, and also my wife will batter the pair of us with her Power Slipper :nono:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I think this post was for you needin to find it(not allowed to ask where-by the way)you have no idea do you?


And the truth shall set you free!


----------

